# Allen Iverson just seems to be playing some...



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

amazing basketball lately. 

He is destroying Seattle and close to a trip dip and whatever he's doing, his teammates are all starting to step up tonight.

Kenny Thomas - 15
Marc Jackson - 13
Kyle Korver - 9
Willie Green - 18
Corliss Williamson - 13

If he is going to get this kind of production from the other guys and if they can trade Big Dog at the deadline for some other help, Philly might be getting into a groove.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

All the people who thought Iverson was done (and that the move to the 1-spot would fail), and there are a plethora of you, need to eat some crow right now. He may very well be having his best season ever.


----------



## mr hoopster (Dec 24, 2004)

He is playing great. AI fo MVP!


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Team looks good right now. It didn't hurt that seattle was letting him drive to the basket for barely contested layups whenever he wanted either. He did hit some clutch jumpers, though.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction (Aug 1, 2004)

Finally people are recognizing that, oh and you notice that this winning started as soon as Dalembert was inserted into the starting line-up and Jim O'Brien actually started playing the deserving people (except Brian Skinner who still rarely sees minutes). I personally believe that if Philly didn't have Jim O'Brien they would be atop the division right now, and yes Iverson is having one of the best seasons of his career.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

In my opinion he is without question playing at an NBA 1st team caliber.

He's having his best year since his MVP campaign, hope he stays healthy - he's fun to watch even if he is playing for the sixers :grinning:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice thread, Iverson deserves some props for the way he has been playing lately.


----------



## Iknowitall (Feb 22, 2003)

Andre Iguodala been good too. He doesn't score alot sometime but he can do alot of other stuff.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

It's because of his play lately that the Sixers are 7-2 in their last nine games with the two losses being very very close games and very winnable for the Sixers if they could execute better down the stretch.


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

its about time for this team to show what they're capable of. I think their schedule has them playing East teams mainly for the rest of the year, so their record should keep improving.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Benedict_Boozer</b>!
> Nice thread, Iverson deserves some props for the way he has been playing lately.


:yes: :yes:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah. Right. Iverson leads the Sixers :laugh:

Why is no one even mentioning Kyle Korver? It's because of Korver that Iverson gets all his points and assists, without Korver, the Sixers would've won only two games this season! WTF is wrong with everyone here? Don't you people have eyes?

:joke:

You the man AI :yes:


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Show the haters why you're the man known as "The Answer"....let them squirm in their seats as you dismantle opponents with your ability and leadership. Keep on rockin AI !


----------

